# Help for my scaley legs



## divadoll (May 14, 2010)

A couple of years ago the lower part of my legs (shins) were so dry that they began to look cracked. I was too busy with renovations that I really did not tend to it when I first noticed. I moisturized but i guess it was not enough, now it kinda tanned and left my legs looking cracked!

Please help me get rid of this! I'd been slathering oils on them in the shower and buffing them with a pumice. Still no progress...


----------



## brewgrl (May 14, 2010)

Nivea Body Smooth Sensations Body Oil!!!!

This stuff has really changed my life.


----------



## divadoll (May 14, 2010)

how long did it take?


----------



## brewgrl (May 14, 2010)

i use it daily... out of the shower in the morning and when i get home from work when i change out of my clothes... after a week... and if i stop, i get super scaly, and my legs feel reptilian.


----------



## divadoll (May 14, 2010)

I've not seen this product before. I hope its avail in Canada!


----------



## wannabepoet (May 14, 2010)

you can use gold bond ultra smoothing lotion or cream. the lotion is as thick as the cream and it stays on for 8 hrs. also palmers cocoa butter lotion stays on for hours. gold bond has 3 different ultra cream/lotions. they are all good.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 14, 2010)

Shea butter.


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nivea Body Smooth Sensations Body Oil!!!!This stuff has really changed my life.

Yeah!! I love this stuff too!!


----------



## mebs786 (May 14, 2010)

Try to use a good body salt scrub in the shower to remove any dead skin cells.. Then apply a good moisturiser for very dry skin after you are out of the shower... By exfoliating first your moisturiser will go deeper into your skin...


----------



## divadoll (May 15, 2010)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I've tried salts and shea butter and yet still no luck.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 16, 2010)

No luck with Shea??? WOW! Try spritzing with water after you've applied and massage it in again.


----------



## divadoll (May 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No luck with Shea??? WOW! Try spritzing with water after you've applied and massage it in again. Water first? I'll let you know.


----------



## magosienne (May 16, 2010)

For a pricey option, macadamia oil does wonders.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 16, 2010)

Shower, Shea, Spritz, Massage.


----------



## unbrandedgirl (May 16, 2010)

Try using the Aveeno moisturiser that contains menthol. If it can help with eczema, then I'm sure it can help with dry skin on your legs!

Also, look at the method you use to remove hair on your legs. Do you shave regularly, or use depilatory creams eg. Veet or Nads, to remove your hair? You should always moisturise thoroughly after these as they do remove part of the top layer of your epidermis.


----------



## divadoll (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *unbrandedgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try using the Aveeno moisturiser that contains menthol. If it can help with eczema, then I'm sure it can help with dry skin on your legs!
Also, look at the method you use to remove hair on your legs. Do you shave regularly, or use depilatory creams eg. Veet or Nads, to remove your hair? You should always moisturise thoroughly after these as they do remove part of the top layer of your epidermis.

Menthol, you say?? That'll feel really good when its hot! 
Actually, I shave using an oil mixture with avocado, jojoba, safflower, rice bran oil and some rose EO. I use that first, then I use my bodywash, then apply the same oil back on once I finished soaping up and before I step out of the shower when I'm still wet.

... I think I should clarify abit because the skin on my shins are not powdery, it has gotten so dry from previous neglect that it looks all cracked like dried dirt if you know what I mean. cracked looking but not actual cracked where its an open wound. Now I cant get that off my legs.


----------



## magosienne (May 18, 2010)

Then i think you should use a hydrating cream, seems to me you need both water and "oil". I'd suggest E45 emollient cream, it's great and it keeps hydrating your skin all day. I don't know about my legs, but my cracked hands healed partially because of that cream (for the deeper cracks, i used face serum !



).


----------



## marilynnsyrett (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A couple of years ago the lower part of my legs (shins) were so dry that they began to look cracked. I was too busy with renovations that I really did not tend to it when I first noticed. I moisturized but i guess it was not enough, now it kinda tanned and left my legs looking cracked! 
Please help me get rid of this! I'd been slathering oils on them in the shower and buffing them with a pumice. Still no progress...

Look for a rich creamy moisturizing body lotion. Instead of goin for fancy wonder ingredients... look for ingredients that suit yourskin type and are ideal for dry skin conditions. Shea butter is a great choice!


----------



## magosienne (May 18, 2010)

I agree, and try to avoid that stupid paraffinum liquidum, it does not moisturize, not when you have a very dry skin.


----------



## Seraphine (May 19, 2010)

I can only tell you what works for me, and it's a very simple and cheap recipe





I mix coarse sea salt with olive oil and scrub my body with it, just enjoy the ritual and really scrub well, not too harsh of course, but just moving your fingertips in circles over your legs, arms, stomach, thighs, butt, etc. then I take a warm towel, and wipe it off, until there is no more salt left on my skin.

And that's it. I prefer to not take a shower afterwards (do it beforehand) so that the olive oil really can get through to the skin and nourish it.

I hope you find something that works for you!

xx


----------



## Johnnie (May 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Seraphine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can only tell you what works for me, and it's a very simple and cheap recipe





I mix coarse sea salt with olive oil and scrub my body with it, just enjoy the ritual and really scrub well, not too harsh of course, but just moving your fingertips in circles over your legs, arms, stomach, thighs, butt, etc. then I take a warm towel, and wipe it off, until there is no more salt left on my skin.

And that's it. I prefer to not take a shower afterwards (do it beforehand) so that the olive oil really can get through to the skin and nourish it.

I hope you find something that works for you!

xx

Just curious...what's with the salt? Is it for exfoliating only?


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just curious...what's with the salt? Is it for exfoliating only? Salt scrub. You can also use sugar which they say is less rough on the skin because the crystals are more regularly shaped the salt.


----------



## Alalia (May 20, 2010)

My approach would be exfolliation every three days or so (with either a loofa/body wash &amp; cloth) and then a deep moisturizing body lotion. My favorite for dry skin atm is L'Occitanes Almond Body cream.


----------



## magosienne (May 20, 2010)

That cream is fantastic ! I also like the honey one, it smells so good you have to resist not eating it



.


----------



## pepsimax (May 20, 2010)

I suffer with psoriasis on my feet and a couple of years ago it got really bad. I was advised to use Oilatum in my bath but as I mainly shower, a few times a week I soak my feet in this. I also use a baby oil when I get out the shower to lock in moisture before I apply Aqueous Cream (same as E45 but cheaper.)

I also use an exfoliating mitt with a cream body wash and the results have been been remarkable.


----------



## divadoll (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pepsimax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I suffer with psoriasis on my feet and a couple of years ago it got really bad. I was advised to use Oilatum in my bath but as I mainly shower, a few times a week I soak my feet in this. I also use a baby oil when I get out the shower to lock in moisture before I apply Aqueous Cream (same as E45 but cheaper.) I also use an exfoliating mitt with a cream body wash and the results have been been remarkable.

You should try a more natural oil like sweet almond or jojoba or olive oil. Baby oil is made from mineral oil with some perfumes in it which isn't great for your skin as it is a petroleum product. I like sweet almond oil mixed with shea oil. 70% shea and 30% sweet almond. You can also add a few drops of rosehip oil too.


----------



## pepsimax (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You should try a more natural oil like sweet almond or jojoba or olive oil. Baby oil is made from mineral oil with some perfumes in it which isn't great for your skin as it is a petroleum product. I like sweet almond oil mixed with shea oil. 70% shea and 30% sweet almond. You can also add a few drops of rosehip oil too. Thanks for the advice I didn't know that.I've found what I've been using has helped far more than any cream the doctor has given me. I will now trade my baby oil for one you recommend to keep the problem at bay. At one point I couldnt walk for the pain of cracked skin but a regular routine has pretty much cleared the problem up.


----------



## divadoll (May 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pepsimax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the advice I didn't know that.I've found what I've been using has helped far more than any cream the doctor has given me. I will now trade my baby oil for one you recommend to keep the problem at bay. At one point I couldnt walk for the pain of cracked skin but a regular routine has pretty much cleared the problem up.

Ouch! My feet would crack at times but I don't think it's as bad as you described. I hope its better now.


----------



## pepsimax (May 26, 2010)

Its pretty much non existent now but I keep up the routine to stop any further problems.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 23, 2010)

I have found a great treatment for my terribly scaley looking legs and it is working wonderfully. I have added lactic acid to a DIY cream and it is working for my KP and my cracked looking legs. I have posted a recipe in another thread. It is definitely worth trying.


----------



## tiny101 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have super dry legs too! Perhaps give The Body Shop's body butters a try? Those seem to work quite well for me =)


----------



## divadoll (Jul 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *tiny101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have super dry legs too! Perhaps give The Body Shop's body butters a try? Those seem to work quite well for me =) 
I make my own whipped shea butter from unrefined shea butter, jojoba oil and sweet almond oil. It helps with the overall dry but not the deep dryness from years of dryness.

My lactic acid cream is helping me.

3.20 oz water ( I use lavender hydrosol)

3.20 oz oil (rice brand, jojoba, sweet almond oils)

1.20 oz Lactic Acid

2.27 g Germall ( preservative )

9 g Gelmaker for cream ( use 8 g for lotion )

5 drops of lavender EO and 5 drops of patchouli

Measure water and Lactic acid add together in measuring cup.

Add the Gelmaker to the water phase.

Measure Oils separate in another measuring cup.

mix oil to water phase with stir stick or milk frother

when mixed add the Germall mix some more.

I make the amounts of each as equal as possible to make the 3.20 oz needed. You can use any oils you like but I like these.

You can put whatever essential oil you want but keep in mind that I used lavender hydrosol so you'll need to mix complimentary scents. You can use rose water or any hydrosol.

Lactic acid smells sour so I'm trying to mask the smell. If you don't mind the smell, you don't have to add essential oils.


----------

